# Which National Anthem do you like?



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Karajan recorded most of the national anthems in Europe when LP was the main access of classical music. Afterwards, I knew several South-American countries asked G. Puccini for writing their national anthems. I often played on the piano _the US national anthem_, putting on various harmonies. What a shame! And I listened to George Szell's general production for the 1st concert before 1970 Osaka Universal Exposition. He conducted and the Cleveland orchestra only played _the US national anthem_, really overwhelming, and at last they played our national anthem _Kimigayo_ for the first time I think. But the strings were strong and skillful, I've never heard such a beautiful _Kimigayo_ in Japan.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like the German one, in the original string quartet version by Haydn


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I hate all of them.


----------



## Aleksandar (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Italian. Especially when a Ferrari wins at Monza and there are 100,00 fans all singing along!


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks. I've heard this anthem many, many times. Never have I heard this song in Olympic Games. But the most impressive performance was in the film The Chase of the Red October(I cannot remember the title of the film precisely.) , where Sean Connery and Sam Neel(sorry if I misspelled) acted as the captain and the vice captain of the USSR submarine. The last 9 images of this stream contains Sean himself. I am surprised at seeing him. Thank you.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The German one based on Haydn's 18th century theme.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Italian. I see. Is this song written by Verdi? Ferrari machines have always been attractive. I was most excited when Alan Prost drove the machine. Saint Marino GP and Monza Circuit. But that accident robbed Ayrton Senna of his life, when I hoped his winning the grand prix driving this red machine. When can I listen to the Italian anthem, seeing GPs? The national anthem of the winner-driver is played, isn't it?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> Italian. I see. Is this song written by Verdi? Ferrari machines have always been attractive. I was most excited when Alan Prost drove the machine. Saint Marino GP and Monza Circuit. But that accident robbed Ayrton Senna of his life, when I hoped his winning the grand prix driving this red machine. When can I listen to the Italian anthem, seeing GPs? The national anthem of the winner-driver is played, isn't it?


At the end of the race they play the anthem of the driver's nationality followed by the anthem of the car manufacturer's nationality.

I was at Monza


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow, I didn't know that. Sorry. Points were counted also per constructers. In fact I have never been to the Suzuka circuit. By the way, what do you think of the potentiality of McLaren & Honda?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> By the way, what do you think of the potentiality of McLaren & Honda?


Not very good I'm afraid. But there's always next year.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

It's a toss up between Russia and France. Both of these are much better tunes than the Haydn!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Uruguay...which sounds suspiciously like the prologue from Donizetti's Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like any National Anthem that doesn't require me to stand.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> Italian. I see. Is this song written by Verdi? ....


No, no. Lyrics by Goffredo Mameli, music by Michele Novaro.
Two quite obscure authors (well, Mameli is a bit more famous as a patriot...)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If they eliminate the national anthems, they could cut down on the time it takes to broadcast the olympic games by half the time.


----------

